# Nissan Silvia recource with tuning guides



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

Hello all I have just uploaded the first few pages of my new website which contains tuning guides and specifications for the Nissan Silvia.
I have completed the guide to the best of my knowledge and ability If you find mistakes with the technical information feel free let me know. I hope you find this useful.
cheers


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

Stage 1 for the CA18DET is complete please advice if I have missed anything.
cheers


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

Conversions page has been added with power, touque, speed, and fly wheel to rear wheel conversions.

cheers


----------

